# Starting an Open-Source Civic EV kit, should I use this Wiki?



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Anything that is of relevance to the wider EV community can go right on here no problems, I'd just have to check with rbgrn about how hard it is to give you guys a separate topic for the more civic-centric stuff. The way I have done it in the past is to just have one central page with links to the individual separate pages. I'm not sure if this host program supports a better format for subcategories... Do you have many people organised to do it?


----------



## TimK (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Matt,

After doing more research last night, I think I'm going to start a Google Group on the Civic EV conversion kit. It allows file sharing and group WYSIWYG editing of web pages which is similar to a Wiki. I'll definitely post a link to it from the EV wiki when it gets going. I only have one or two people so far, but I haven't yet announced the project at the monthly meeting of the Oregon Electric Vehicles Association, so I'm thinking that a bunch of folks will join.
Thanks for your time and consideration.

Cheers,
Tim


----------

